# Learn German language?



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Any good websites for learning German language? How long does it took you to learn German language? In order to get an IT job in SAP consulting, while searching for such a job on JSV in Germany, what level of German language should be sufficient - A1, A2, B1 or even higher? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If you want to advise clients in German, you should aim for C1/C2 German.

There are many different resources that you can use to learn the basics and it should be possible to learn A2/B1 on your own and start with B1 classes. 

I know a few people who have found Rosetta Stone to be good. Deutsche Welle has great online materials to help you learn, but is not enough on its own.


----------



## Deutschified (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey! 

I'd definitely say you need _at least_ B2, you'd do a lot better with C1. 

I'm learning the Language right now and I've found the Fluent in 3 Months website to be quite useful. Benny Lewis (the owner of the site) has a book called Language Hacking German that I used to get to A2 in about 6 weeks. May be worth a look to get you started? (Or if you've already started, maybe to pick up some more conversational skills).

But, otherwise, I'm not a fan of Rosetta stone. I'd recommend getting a 1-on-1 tutor so you can have your needs tailored to!


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Deutschified said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'd definitely say you need _at least_ B2, you'd do a lot better with C1.


The better your German the better for you! Although companies request you to speak fluent English, German is the language spoken here in 99.99% of the time. Many people come here and think they can get along with rudimentary skills in German and good skills in English. The truth is their success rate will significantly decrease.
Only exception might be big companies like Airbus where people speak English at work due to the high diversity in nationalities.

However, it is just one single opinion of a German native who has many foreign friends here who tell me exactly what I wrote above.


----------

